# Blood Suckers!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What do you early season big game hunters do to lessen the mosquito issue?

My early season camo is thin and the dang things eat me alive, right through my clothes. Bug repellent is quite aromatic and can’t possibly help a person go unnoticed. Spent a short time hunting this weekend and left with no less than a dozen bites, face, hands, arms, even my thigh.

Any ideas?


----------

